# PDF Software ?



## Darley (Sep 29, 2007)

Some one a while back post a link for donwload a free PDF software to convert Word into PDF format, I try to seach the site but not a chance can some one tell me where can I get such software? Thanks in advence.


----------



## kcordon (Sep 29, 2007)

Serge,

I use Cute PDF and it works OK.  www.cutepdf.com

Kevin


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Serge. I use pdf995 found here: http://www.pdf995.com/download.html

Google "pdf printer" and you'll get lots of options. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Some one a while back post a link for donwload a free PDF software to convert Word into PDF format, I try to seach the site but not a chance can some one tell me where can I get such software? Thanks in advence.


----------



## Mudder (Sep 29, 2007)

Here is another free one that someone told me of:   http://www.dopdf.com./


----------



## stevers (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Don,
I downloaded pdf995. Works like a charm. That last tutorial I did on the pressure pot had to be sent to admin in word. Next time I can do it in a pdf. Cool as heck. Thanks.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Hey Don,
> I downloaded pdf995. Works like a charm. That last tutorial I did on the pressure pot had to be sent to admin in word. Next time I can do it in a pdf. Cool as heck. Thanks.



Be careful using some of these PDF makers. Some of them do not follow the acrobat standard and they cannot be edited using acrobat. If the content team needs to edit the document, say to add a front page or correct a spelling mistake it might be difficult.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 1, 2007)

The contact team should post which pdf makers they would like us to use for making pdf's to send in to them. Only makes sense to me. Let us know which one(s) to use and which one(s) not to use.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudder (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />The contact team should post which pdf makers they would like us to use for making pdf's to send in to them. Only makes sense to me. Let us know which one(s) to use and which one(s) not to use.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Truth be told Don, I would personally prefer NOT to be sent documents in PDF format.

The content team cannot possibly check the multitude of PDF programs available to see if they are compatible.  Not to mention checking each release or update. Remember folks, we're doing this for free and have responsibilities outside of this forum.

It's much easier to send us the file in some sort of document format and let us convert the file. I can accept many different formats ranging from Word documents to RTF documents (This is what Wordpad uses and it comes free with Windows). There are many free word processing programs, such as open office, www.openoffice.org that will allow the content team to edit the original document and then convert it instead of having to extract the page with errors, make a new document page in a word processor program, convert that to a pdf file and then insert it into the document.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2007)

If I read that correctly, Scott, you are saying, "Just using MSWord will work fine???"

(My apologies in advance, Cav, yes, there are too many commas in that sentence, but, what, would you think, I should have, in the light of the meaning of the sentence, done about that, in retrospect?)


----------



## stevers (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Scott, thats really handy to know. I thought I was being a pain by sending in my PVPot tutorial as a word document. But it was the right thing to do after all.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally, I do not want my tutorials to be edited by anyone, that is why I create password protected PDF files.  No one should ever have a spelling error with modern word processors so the only thing that would need to be edited would be content or grammar.  If that is the case I want to have a say in how my article is edited.  I think you guys that are graciously volunteering your time should just send the document back to the original author and make them fix it if need be.  Just my honset opinion so please, don't anyone be offended!!


----------



## Mudder (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />Personally, I do not want my tutorials to be edited by anyone, that is why I create password protected PDF files.  No one should ever have a spelling error with modern word processors so the only thing that would need to be edited would be content or grammar.  If that is the case I want to have a say in how my article is edited.  I think you guys that are graciously volunteering your time should just send the document back to the original author and make them fix it if need be.  Just my honset opinion so please, don't anyone be offended!!



Then why have a content team at all?

Speaking of spelling errors, you misspelled honest.

Curtis;

Please don't rely on password protection to keep your PDF file safe. I have a program that can remove all passwords and restrictions on PDF files. I could have removed your password in seconds had I wanted to. 
BTW: the program only costs $9.95. I sent it back to you as a courtesy.


If you were to send your article into a magazine to be published I believe the publisher reserves the right to edit it if needed.


Your tutorials happen to be written very well but some other folks here need a little help. It they send me a tutorial that is in a format that I cannot edit we can go back and fourth countless times before we can get it done. I have neither the time nor the inclination to do so. If I have to jump through hoops to help out here I'll just stop.

Unfortunately, I am offended.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Thanks Scott, thats really handy to know. I thought I was being a pain by sending in my PVPot tutorial as a word document. But it was the right thing to do after all.



To convert from a word document to PDF takes under a minute for most tutorials. If I get it in a PDF format then it could take a half hour or more. I have acrobat 8 and the benefit if letting me convert the document is that it is guaranteed to comply with the acrobat standard and therefore should open properly in any properly installed acrobat reader.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 3, 2007)

A MSWord file with a dozen pictures can become HUGE. I've seen to many .doc file that are 25 meg in size.

It might be better to send the .doc file without any photos embedded and attach the photos in the email. In the text you night include something like [insert image 1 here]. Check with Mudder on this.

Also... when printing to PDF, first click on the print properties box and make sure the box is <u><b>NOT</b></u> checked that reads "Rely on system fonts only, do not use document fonts". Having it checked prevents the text in the document from being easily edited in the same font. Some versions of Windows or PDF writers may have a slightly different wording.

Mudder is right, password protection is a joke in PDFs. 

I'm not sure about Acrobat 8, but I do know Acrobat 8 Pro can convert a document to a MSWord file. Acrobat 8 Pro also has a spell checker.  I also know that Wordperfect will open most PDF files and they can be edited in that program.

Don't reply on spell checkers, what if you wanted to say "that girl is not..." the spell checker will not correct your error if you typed "that girl is hot...."


----------



## esheffield (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the tutorial question is answered, but for reference for anyone wanting to produce PDFs for other purposes I really like PagePlus from Serif software. They're a UK company and I love their stuff. They have an application called PagePlus which is more of a desktop publisher than a word processor. The full version isn't free http://www.serif.com/pageplus/pageplusx2/. In fact it's $129.99. But the cool thing is they give away older versions here: http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/PagePlus/default.asp. The free one doesn't have PDF export, but here's the sweet spot - for $9.99 you can download a slightly newer version that DOES! If you want to make a catalog, newsletter, magazine, etc. I think it blows the doors off anything else for the price, even at the full version price. The final icing on the cake for me though is once you buy something (even the $9.99 version) and get on their newsletter, you'll get really good offers at times on all their stuff. Like the latest full version of PagePlus for $39.99.

Surprisingly I have no financial interest - I just really like their stuff, and being in software development I like to promote a small company I believe is turning out great software at a great price as opposed to huge companies turning out crap at obscene prices!

BTW, their MoviePlus video editor is another of my favorites. The actual video editing is really slick. My only gripe with it is the DVD burning portion is basically a somewhat modified Sonic app (I think) that is a little clumsy and I wish had more options. But even that part is still better than most I've tried.

Eddie

PS - ditto on props to OpenOffice for typical office apps. I cringe every time I have to use MS stuff at work.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> I'm not sure about Acrobat 8, but I do know Acrobat 8 Pro can convert a document to a MSWord file. Acrobat 8 Pro also has a spell checker.  I also know that Wordperfect will open most PDF files and they can be edited in that program.



Acrobat 8 (standard) can also export the file in MSWord format but I've tried it with files created in some of the free PFF writers and the format gets horribly screwed up. I get the pictures and most of the words but I have to spend the time to reformat the document. I have Acrobat 7 (standard) at work and it only allows me to export the pictures.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 3, 2007)

> I have neither the time nor the inclination to do so. If I have to jump through hoops to help out here I'll just stop.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am offended.



Scott,

Please don't be offended by my comments.  They certainly were not meant to be offensive in any manner or to degenerate the time you graciously give to helping the site.  I agree 100% with your comment about having the time or inclination to jump through hoops and certainly would not expect you to do so.  Please don't stop helping out!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Luckily, I only had to convert one PDF file to MSWord. I guess I was lucky.

Illustrator will also also open PDF files. Most of the times this out works well.

If you get stuck with a file, give me a holler, I can help.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2007)

The content team should specify exactly how they want the tutorials formatted. Tell us how you want them and return any that are not in the specified format. Be specific then we will all be on the same page. Editing should be minimal and should only be for errors in spelling, grammar, and structure, not for content. But then, you guys will have to read each one to do your editing. There is no easy answer. Accept them the way they are sent or spend your time editing. Your choice. Thanks for all of the work done behind the scenes to keep this site what it is. I look forward to whatever new format for tutorials is designed....just don't do them by year anymore.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Mudder (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />
> The content team should specify exactly how they want the tutorials formatted. Tell us how you want them and return any that are not in the specified format. Be specific then we will all be on the same page. Editing should be minimal and should only be for errors in spelling, grammar, and structure, not for content. But then, you guys will have to read each one to do your editing. There is no easy answer. Accept them the way they are sent or spend your time editing. Your choice. Thanks for all of the work done behind the scenes to keep this site what it is. I look forward to whatever new format for tutorials is designed....just don't do them by year anymore.
> do a good turn daily!
> Don



Don;

You seem to have all the answers so why don't you step up and take over for me? 

If someone is willing to take the time to write a tutorial for the benefit of the membership and then have it thrown back in their face because it's not in Microsoft Word 2007 format (Which has changed from all other word formats. It is now docx and requires a viewer to be read in earlier versions of word.) how many tutors do you think you will get? I am willing to help and work with ANYONE who is willing to take the time to write a tutor. I realize that there are still some folks here that do not have broadband access and to ask them to download a free program that is 110 megs. is asking too much in my opinion. All that I asked is PLEASE DO NOT SEND ME A TUTOR IN PDF FORMAT. Because of the multitude of "free PDF writers" that do not follow the acrobat standard it causes me more work than I am willing to do. Best I can say is that if you are willing to write a tutor and need some help please contact me directly and I'll do my best to help you.

What I'm seeing here is some folks who are unwilling to get involved but very willing to criticize. If you feel that my simple request is asking too much then it's time for me drop this project and concentrate on other things.

I have NEVER made any changes to the content of a tutor without it being specifically approved by the author of the tutor PRIOR to me uploading the file to be posted on the site and I find it very offensive that someone would insinuate that I would.

About the only thing I can say it this: If you want to have total control of everything to do with your tutor and you feel it is necessary to password protect it and make it into a PDF file then please leave me out of it and deal directly with the site admin because there is no need for me to be involved. If you feel that you need a little help "polishing" your tutorial and getting it posted then please contact me and I will do the best I can to help you.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't proclaim to have any answers but just some suggestions to make your job easier. I would not mind at all to be told what format in which to submit a tutorial...and I've submitted a few and maybe the last one.  I don't think others would mind being told a specific format. Give us the rules by which to play .  And, by the way, I've offered my last suggestion. They all seem to be taken as criticism. I'll keep my comments to pen turning and leave the management of the site to others. Thanks.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> Don;
> 
> You seem to have all the answers so why don't you step up and take over for me?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope that cooler heads will prevail. I for one would miss the great tutorials submitted by knowledgable crafters like Don. We really can sort things out without mashing our feelings.

-Peter- []


----------



## Mikey (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no idea what was written, but I just got PrimoPDF installed on my work PC. It's really cool. I have te document open and then "print to" the Primo PDF printer. I get a window that asks where I want it saved and it saves it there and opens the file in Acrobat. Really cool IMHO.


----------



## stevers (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a shame this got so out of hand. 
I am one of the ones that wouldn't mind being guided in the composition of my tutorials. And if I am instructed as to the format with which to submit the tutorial, it saves me having to go back and forth with Scott and admin like I had to do on the PVPot tutorial. Rules and guidelines are put in place to help "guide" folks. It helps keep the playing field even as well. 
My rambling point is, there's nothing wrong with asking for, or offering a little help from time to time.

And Mikey, I just downloaded a program that does the same thing. It's pretty cool. I should have done it a long time ago. I certainly cant afford a pay version of acrobat.


----------



## Darley (Oct 5, 2007)

holly Molly !!....[:0] sorry to every one if I open a gun powder barrel here, back from vacation with the family and read the posts, first I would like to thank Scott for the help he does here on this site I don't know any thing about PDF software but for my personal use and I mean to convert 1/2 doz writes up ( tutorial or not tutorial ) I don't think it's necessary for me to buy an expensive Software, that why I ask the question, appreciated your offer to help any one for tutorial for myself I'm an computer apprentice, my daughter tell what to do when I'm stuck. 

Thanks for the free ware links and Thanks for the comments, I did learn a lot with your replies


----------



## johncrane (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back Serge did you go north.[]


----------



## Mudder (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />It's a shame this got so out of hand.
> I am one of the ones that wouldn't mind being guided in the composition of my tutorials. And if I am instructed as to the format with which to submit the tutorial, it saves me having to go back and forth with Scott and admin like I had to do on the PVPot tutorial. Rules and guidelines are put in place to help "guide" folks. It helps keep the playing field even as well.
> My rambling point is, there's nothing wrong with asking for, or offering a little help from time to time.
> ...




Steve,

Please explain yourself further because I'll tell you how it was from my perspective.

I was sent your file in PDF format and it had many spelling errors. Since it was in PDF format I could not easily fix the errors that I found. I was able to add the front page and I uploaded it to be published.

I did not hear anything further until I was copied on an email from Admin. You and I had exactly 3 email exchanges. I asked for the file and said I would do what I could, You sent me pictures and asked If I could change them out. Because the file was already in acrobat format that was NOT an easy task. A few days later you sent me a word document that I scanned for spelling, converted to acrobat and uploaded to be published to the site. Not one single thing was changed from the original content except for the correction of 2 spelling errors. I cannot directly publish a file to the site so I must rely on Admin to do so. We all have responsibilities outside of the forum and Admin has a bucket that is overflowing with responsibilities. Given the fact that keeping the forum running is a monumental task, Our Admin does things when he can so it might sometimes take a little longer to accomplish a task than anticipated.

From my perspective it is abundantly clear that many are dis-satisfied with the process so I will remove myself from it and wish you all the best of luck. I'll finish the projects I'm currently working on and will not accept any more tutorials. I will work with the WIKI and help the content team wherever I can but I  will not have anything to do with editing, converting, or publishing any future tutorials.


----------



## mdburn_em (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!  [V]
I viewed this thread after the first few posts had been made.  I couldn't imagine what would keep people posting to it.  Opened it to see what was up.

I'm going to take a shower...I feel dirty.


----------



## stevers (Oct 5, 2007)

Scott, please don't think I was complaining. And I didn't mean to drag you into this. 
I sent my tutorial to Jerry C. and he sent it back with some suggestions of how to make it better and with some spelling and grammar errors. I made the changes and sent it back to him. He told me it would be submitted and when it posted, I realized I had put far to small of photos in. Thats when I E-mailed and you responded and we worked together to re-post the tutorial with the larger photos. I am more than satisfied with the way the whole thing turned out. I also appreciate all you and the rest of the staff do for all of us. And another thing, you have one fantastic memory, I couldn't recall our communications wit that much detail. 
Again Scott, please don't take offense to anything I said. I must have worded things wrong. I fully appreciate all you have done for me. And you posted my tutorial (the second version) just as I sent it. And even if you had made any changes, I'm sure they would have enhanced the document.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Scott, I was really trying to help.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Sorry Scott, I was really trying to help.



Ron,

You have always been one of the first to step forward and offer help. There is no need to apologize for anything.


----------



## jeff (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry to see that this topic went into the weeds...

Given that Scott is no longer going to handle tutorials, anyone who would like to submit one can contact me directly. If you need help editing, formatting, etc., I'll be happy to work with you.


----------



## stevers (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## trsmth (Oct 7, 2007)

I use open office which is a freeware program very compatible with microsoft office and it lets you save documents into pdf form and its built into the writer(word) program.


----------

